# "Big Turbo" Cruze Project - Please Wait...Boost Loading



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks awesome! nothing beats adding goodies to your car


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice! Basically, I just want sound bites. More and more sound bites.


----------



## TailorTuned (Mar 28, 2017)

Ask and ye shall receive 
https://youtu.be/HD_2ad0zxSY


----------



## jjsimmers (Jun 1, 2016)

Is that with the new turbo or the stock? Sounds great!


----------



## TailorTuned (Mar 28, 2017)

jjsimmers said:


> Is that with the new turbo or the stock? Sounds great!


That video is stock turbo w/ straight pipe.

I've been busy at the shop since the last post but I've changed runner design on #1 & #4 for the new manifold and finalized it. Have to finish welding everything and do the wastegate flange then send everything for coating.

Im going to be build a new 3" exhaust with one Vibrant Ultra Quiet resonator some time coming up. I'll get a video of that before and after the new turbo as well.

Also, no issues with the VTA catch can setup as far as high crankcase pressures, leaks, smoking or oil consumption. I had some response to this in another post. It seems to be plenty effective with the stock turbo at the moment.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TailorTuned said:


> That video is stock turbo w/ straight pipe.


:jump:Me me me, I'm next, I want one!

What other engine mods besides the straight pipe?



TailorTuned said:


> Im going to be build a new 3" exhaust with one Vibrant Ultra Quiet resonator some time coming up.


I was under the impression you need some restriction to help scavenge exhaust gasses. How did you determine the diameter for the new exhaust?


----------



## TailorTuned (Mar 28, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> :jump:Me me me, I'm next, I want one!
> 
> What other engine mods besides the straight pipe?
> 
> ...



3.5" inlet pipe with HKS musroom style filter, tapering to a 3" MAF housing
ZZP FMIC kit
Ported TB & Intake Manifold
Custom 3" DP to currently stock sized side exit straight pipe (No cats, No resonator or muffler)
Bosch 42lb injectors (Will be upgraded to Injector Dynamics 725cc with new turbo along with an AEM 320lph fuel pump)
OEM GM Flex Fuel sensor
Custom tune done by myself on HP Tuners
BKR7E spark plugs
Custom VTA catch can setup (No vacuum source from engine; Does not recirculate back into motor)
Bypassed & shimmed OEM bypass valve (Will have a Turbosmart Race Port in it's place with new turbo)


Turbo charged vehicles operate under slightly different principles than their Naturally Aspirated counterparts.

Normally in an N/A application you would want to design a header and exhaust system to promote scavenging to increase horsepower and torque in whatever the engines optimal RPM range is. This is normally a fine balance between too free flowing or too restrictive for the RPM window you're trying to make your powerband.

In a turbo application, the highest point of restriction is the turbine housing of the turbo charger followed by the exhaust manifold runners and cylinder head ports. Every bit of exhaust system after the turbine housing, you want as little restriction as possible to promote good breathability and spool time. Since the engine is forced induction, it doesn't need help from scavenging to promote cylinder filling as the inlet side of the motor is under pressure from the turbo charger. (In a supercharged application, these two concepts are somewhat combined but that's another thread)


----------



## TailorTuned (Mar 28, 2017)

Just a few more teasers. Got everything welded up with the altered runner design. Still have to mock up and weld the wastegate dump tube and send it out for coating. 

Got my ID725 injectors today. Have to get the fuel pump still. 

Stay Tuned.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TailorTuned said:


> 3.5" inlet pipe with HKS musroom style filter, tapering to a 3" MAF housing
> ZZP FMIC kit
> Ported TB & Intake Manifold
> Custom 3" DP to currently stock sized side exit straight pipe (No cats, No resonator or muffler)
> ...


Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## TailorTuned (Mar 28, 2017)

Updates;

AEM 320lph fuel pump is installed. Had to retune due to the extra fuel volume.
The old pump definitely wasn't a happy camper.

Also removed the Eco fuel stop to extend the tank to the full 17 gallons.

Progress is going to continue to be slow as the shop picks up over the next few months. With any luck I'll have everything finished by September when it starts to slow down again.


----------



## speedworxs (Jul 9, 2017)

its september! any news / details ?


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

It's October! Any headway? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## johncr (Oct 17, 2017)

very cool


----------



## cruzer2013 (Jun 22, 2017)

Engine vaporize yet? It sounds way over built for 1.4 liter 4 banger. No info on important stuff like forged crank, rods, pistons and massive rework on the head, camshafts, and what drivetrain to put power to the pavement, etc. Just wondering. All I'm doing is setting up a 2013 1.8 cruze with a 1.8 VW turbo with no more than 10lbs of boost. Pick up 50hp/4mpg. Wife's car.


----------



## TailorTuned (Mar 28, 2017)

cruzer2013 said:


> Engine vaporize yet? It sounds way over built for 1.4 liter 4 banger. No info on important stuff like forged crank, rods, pistons and massive rework on the head, camshafts, and what drivetrain to put power to the pavement, etc. Just wondering. All I'm doing is setting up a 2013 1.8 cruze with a 1.8 VW turbo with no more than 10lbs of boost. Pick up 50hp/4mpg. Wife's car.


The LUV/LUJ has forged crank and rods from factory. Weak area is the pistons. The 1.8 is an entirely different story.

Car is currently running 24-26psi of E85 and holding together well aside from a second gear syncro issue that had developed on the stock turbo.


----------



## TailorTuned (Mar 28, 2017)

Sorry for the lack of updates. Been going through a lot of life events including opening a shop of my own with a friend of mine.

Most of my updates have been on Instagram. Just punch in #TailorTuned and go to my page to see what we've been up to.

Onto the car itself,

Everything has gone as well as I could hope for, aside from the kit not being A/C friendly. It spools as well as I can expect for a journal bearing unit with our anemic exhaust cam. 

Currently the car is running 24-26psi on E85, 16* of timing up top & reving to 7500rpm. 

No, the car does not have valve springs, and no it does not have any float issues. Engine is 100% unopened with 145k on it. GMPP clutch & PP with a aluminum single mass flywheel and it holds power well even with 50k on it.

Currently doing R&D for a larger lift exhaust cam option to aid with spool and overall breath-ability. Also planning on running the new Racer-X intake manifold at some point this year.

Pic and videos below:

https://youtu.be/ji3a5AR_XFc
https://youtu.be/IpxCUHTGoqA
https://youtu.be/P6xNNE4jkuk


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## chevy626 (Sep 11, 2017)

Nice! :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## daszooo (Mar 21, 2017)

TailorTuned, first off, nice work. Thank you for helping to take the Cruze to the next level. 

Have you thought about a twin scroll flange? What flange are you utilizing currently? You mentioned it wasn’t air conditioner friendly, does this mean the a/c compressor has to be removed? Are the intercooler inlet and outlet located in the original positions? Are the radiator fan and accompanying nearby plastics holding up under the heat, or are utilizing any insulation? Are you planning on selling your nice accomplishment?
Thank you for taking the time and sharing your expertise!


----------

